# Well...it's not too bad



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

After paying $50 for the groomer, I decided to try and groom Ginger myself. She looks pretty good for my 1st try. Hardest part was that she kept laying down.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

good job...adorable baby


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She looks great. You did a good job and saved a lot of money.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute!!!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

You did great! Ginger's happy. Love the smile. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

She looks adorable!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Great job! Ginger looks so cute.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very cute!


----------

